

Show HN: My startup that makes any existing website collaborative in real time - kangaroo5383
http://www.sugarbox.io/

======
kangaroo5383
Some use cases would be: a. QA recording bugs instead of writing tedious
instructions for repo, since you can use the inspector on the recording. b.
Developers making changes instantly showing it to multiple people. c. Office
food ordering - one person signed in, send the link around and people can pick
their hard to pronounced Thai food. d. Collaborative travel planning e. Pair
programming with an online editor of your choice

A sample recording of us using it on Codeacademy
[http://www.sgrbx.io/#/play/sHMVrO1jg8](http://www.sgrbx.io/#/play/sHMVrO1jg8)

We are currently in beta, look forward to your feedback!

------
kangaroo5383
This is a shared control, interactive collaboration, similar to shareJS but
WITHOUT developer integration. Not just add chat to any website. That would be
lame. Had to clarify, as some people expressed confusion.

------
zacaltman
I've been using this to test the usability of our internal management with the
team and figure out bugs. It's fun to send recorded snippets of future
functionality too. Love it!

------
rkylberg
Wow, content sharing and collaboration via url only; no fuss, no mess. Sounds
like a great way for digital agencies to review and solicit client feedback.
Sweet!

------
bosefina
This is so much better than Go-to-Meeting and Google Hangouts screenshare!
Looking forward to trying this out for client demos. Good work Jessica and
Chris!

------
PandaChi
Jess (one of the founders) showed me this in early beta a month ago and it was
already super slick then! Congrats on the launch!

------
MWil
I would love to try this. I would hate to have to sign in with g+ only.

~~~
kangaroo5383
That was an attempt at not having to make people sign up and make it super low
friction. So an option to sign up for a different account is preferable? Also
curious as to your reason for not liking that?

~~~
MWil
Low friction sign ups that require just an email address and pw are preferable
to me. I use disposable emails unique to each site and besides remembering
passwords, I don't worry if one site gets hacked because they won't have
access to any others.

~~~
kangaroo5383
Thanks, this is very helpful. We will consider this in our next iteration.

------
nobodysfool
I'm getting a 400 error on upgrading the websocket connection.

~~~
kangaroo5383
Thanks for the note. What system are you on and what browser? We are taking a
look at it right now. Can you try refreshing?

